# Bottled gas in Portugal



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
Shortly off to Spain and Portugal for a couple of months.
I will use my 7 kg Calor bottle to get through France and picked up a Repsol bottle last year for use in Spain.
I have been told that gas bottles can be refilled in Portugal, but the safety aspect concerns me.
What do others do(besides having onboard tanks) ?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi there... I had a 13Kg calor refilled at a petrol/gas station just outside of Ovar in Portugal.

There is also a place tavira/cabanas way, ask any MH'er they know where.
Either behind or is the blue elephant car wash [someone will clarify]

I wouldn't worry about it, as the chap who did mine studied the tank, and opened the valve to drain the last dregs out before he filled it.

Portugal is easy to get by in!.

Wilse


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can get repsol all over Portugal. Best place to get one if need one as they will sell them to you with no checks and give you a free regulator as well. You can also get Repsol in southern France bit more expensive


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You dont need to refill, Repsol in portugal same sussie fitting and they will swop bottles. only difference is no valve guard on the spanish bottle.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi when you say 7kg do you mean 6kg bottle or is it a Butane Bottle. Bob.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We always refill at Quelfes. No problems. Always a queue though.


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good afternoon,
Thanks to everybody for their replies.
It would seem I will have no problems.

Bob, 
You are correct- 6kg Calor propane. The Repsol bottle is butane but I don't know the capacity. I guess it must be 6/7kgs and it is a tight fit to get it through the gas locker door opening.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spain/portugal - Repsol is 12kg fill. bottle weight filled is 14.5kg/always Orange bottle. as not all bottles have same connection,
black band on bottle denotes Propane!


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good afternoon Siversurfa,
The Repsol bottle I got in Spain is the small bulbous orange one with plastic handles on the top (not the usual bottle that is delivered to Spanish homes) as it is the only one that will fit through the opening of the gas locker on my Sundance 630L. When I arrived in Spain last year I bought a Cepsa 12 or 13 kg bottle from a delivery driver but it would not fit in the door opening. Fortunately I was able to exchange it at International Gas Services in Estepona.


----------

